# [App Request] - Zune Software/PC Sync for Android



## th3br3vig (Oct 10, 2011)

I was wondering if there was anything that I could flash on my phone, an app or some driver that would allow me to sync my Zune music and whatnot with my Droid X2. 
I also know that my Droid X2 plays a number of music formats, but it never wants to play half of the music I have, despite more than that being MP3.


----------



## remi (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see this ever being possible without modifying the Zune software running on the PC. There is a lot of handshaking that happens between the Zune and your PC before it syncs to the software.


----------



## TechKidTarek (Sep 8, 2011)

i would love a app like that as i used zune on my computer since itunes decided to not to work/install on my laptop anymore


----------

